# Installing PHP Package



## Safari_Addict (Mar 21, 2007)

I need help installing the xDebug 2.0.0RC3 source package. I'm willing to edit stuff through terminal (if there's an application that uses it and is a GUI which will display errors and stuff - that would be better!)...

HELP please!


----------

